# Tractor insurance



## pblanton (Mar 17, 2015)

I just bought and financed a new tractor and need insurance. I was wondering if any of you have shopped for insurance and have any insurance company recommendations.

Thanks!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Do you have homeowners? I'd run it through them preferably, though usually if you take the tractor off your property then it's not covered. May I ask what you bought for a tractor?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Have you check out to see if dealer offer insurance?
Our tractor under home owners,only catch is I can only operator tractor once leave the our land.


----------



## pblanton (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks, but the limitation on the homeowner's insurance is unacceptable to me. I plan on sharing the tractor with my neighbors, so it needs full insurance that covers it all over the world.

@beam, I bought a 2015 Branson 3520H. Here's a pic of my eighteen year-old daughter using it in the garden...


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Mine are included on my business owners policy. What do you plan on doing? Helping the neighbors or loaning the machine or maybe renting the machine? If you are making money with it you probably need a business owners policy. You may contact your agent and ask.


----------



## Grizzly (Jan 26, 2015)

now thats a good looking tractor!!! lol Love my 3120!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Looks like dad might not get much seat time.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

That's cool ! Not many Dads would buy their daughter a new tractor !:lmao::lmao:
Seriously,it's a touchy area,if you lend,or rent ,or use it for commercial work. 
It won't be cheap,no matter who you insure it through.


----------



## jthayes (Apr 12, 2015)

have my 2 tractors insured with farm bureau in tennessee.
about 120 for 20000 tractor. covers fire, theft, vandalism for one year.
cheap for 10 a month.


----------



## khays (May 25, 2015)

I have my everything on my mahindra 3616 with FEL and Backhoe and couple implements insured via Mahindra for about $15 a month. Here is the kicker though, you have to still be making payments. Mine are 0% interest for 84 months so instead of paying it off, I just make the payments out of the same money I would have paid it off with and it stays insured at that price for 84 months. I don't know if other brands do the same thing.


----------



## jthayes (Apr 12, 2015)

i have my tractors and baler insured through farm bureau in tennessee.
6.70 per 1000 of value. fire, theft and vandalism or accidental damage. not insured when the tractor is on a trailer.


----------



## khays (May 25, 2015)

Does you know how much Farm Bureau runs for whole farm insurance? i.e. is there a calculation they use? I need to go visit them to set that up shortly.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Depends on your assets, everything you do with farm bureau insurance is auditable


----------

